# Sequim / Port Angeles Koa Campground Review



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Stayed 3 nights at the Sequim / Port Angeles KOA campground over Labor Day weekend. Wasn't my first choice, but most of the National and State campgrounds in our area were full by the time I got around to making reservations for the busy holiday weekend.

First, the good points: VERY nice staff, friendly, helpful, knowledgeable. Great pool which the kids absolutely LOVED (rain or shine). Conveniently located exactly mid-way between Port Angeles (ferry to Victoria, BC) and Sequim (Olympic Game Farm). Clean bathrooms & showers. Lots of activities for families & kids (movie night, ice cream social, making tee-shirts). Most of the cabins were set in very pretty settings - trees, private. There were two full-hookup deluxe sites that had a large paved back-in driveway with a BBQ, rocking chairs, picnic table & patio set (with unbrella), flowers - very nice.

Now the not-so-good points (in our opinion): Majority of full hookup sites are pretty much a parking lot - very close to your neighbors on either side. The water/electric sites provided a LITTLE more space, a LITTE more privacy with some brush/trees seperating SOME of the sites from the neighbors. But these W/E sites were very uneven making it very hard to get the trailer level. Campground is VERY NOISY - both from the HWY 101 noise and the noise of so many families in close proximity to each other. This was not a relaxing campground. We will not return.

When we do come back to camp in this area we will try to get a spot at the DUNGENESS RECREATIONAL AREA campground in Sequim (part of the Clallam County Parks system). We checked it out while we were there - very spacious sites, lots of trees and shade, seemed much more quiet. Very close hike to the Dungeness Spit and beaches. NO HOOKUPS but looked like it would be worth it (for us anyway).

Also checked out Sequim Bay State Park, but did not like it. The hookup sites there were even worse than the KOA (seriously - it looked like a big parking lot - your awning pretty much touches the side of your neighbor's side slide - yuk). The two camping loops nearer to the water and in the trees (no hookups) were very narrow and cannot accomodate trailers over 25 feet.

TRIED to check out the Olympic National Parks' "HEART O' THE HILLS" campground, but it's inside the park and we didn't have plans to visit Hurricane Ridge that day and didn't want to pay $15 just to check out a campground. DH didn't like the climb just getting to the entrance of HEART Of The HILLS, so we probably won't try it out when we do plan to visit Hurricane Ridge.

This area of the Olympic National Park, by the way, (Port Angeles and east to Sequim) is in the shadow of the rainforest - so we had sunshine the entire weekend. Well, it rained in the evenings and off-and-on on Sunday (but when it cleared we saw some awesome rainbows - and the intermitten showers didn't stop my kids from swimming!) It was bright and sunny on Monday in Sequim before we left - but the closer we got to Tacoma the darker the skies and it was pouring by the time we got home. Guess it poured all weekend back home.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the review. We've thought about going over there and staying, just wasn't sure what it was like. Your review helped alot. I too would like to try Dungeoness sometime.

For information's sake, if you would like a KOA type of facility for the kids (swimming, etc...) we would recommend the KOA in Concrete on Highway 20. It is very different from most KOA's. The sites are very roomy, especially the full hookup sites (let me know if your ever interested and we will give you site recommendations). Lots for the kids to do, very treed, near the Skagit River. Just a heads up for a kid friendly campground.

Thanks again for your in depth reviews. Very helpful.

Kelly


----------

